

Who is using Yii framework? - antonio-R

Who is using the php Yii framework?
It&#x27;s been my main focus in php terms since 2010, does anyone uses it? Or you prefer other php framework or some other server-side language?
======
ragatskynet
I also used it for a couple of projects and I found it extremely useful when I
was a beginner at PHP and web development in general.

Yii shows the patterns used every day in web development now and therefore it
is extremely useful for people who want to start web development with PHP.
Also it has some disadvantages (or it had at least, I am not aware of the
framework's state now) - e.g. testing (tdd?) is not so straightforward like it
is in other, let's say "newer" technologies.

And my advice lastly: I do not know how good you are in PHP or web development
but if you plan to use PHP in further developments then Yii is a good choice -
I have not used it in the last 2 years but it was good 2 years ago as well.
Maybe there are some other good frameworks now but give it a try at least on a
smaller project.

------
damncabbage
I used it for a couple of years (2009 - 2010) after getting frustrated with
Zend Framework's Java-envy and enjoyed it; it was the last straw that pushed
me over to Ruby and Rails, though, given Yii's attempt at bizarro-Rails with
CActiveRecord, and the problems with getting testing working properly.

I really wish they would stop using statics so much, though (eg.
CHtml::activeTextField()); it's really inflexible, particularly when statics
call other private statics with self::... making subclassing really tough.

------
ludwigz
Had to work on a project based on Yii, found it clean and pretty similar to
CodeIgniter. Seems to be popular in Russia

------
leonvonblut
I'm studying it, Yii is very powerfull and easy to learn and the community is
really active!

